# Dawgs ready??   Lets roll!!!!



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotta put a smack down on the lotion nation........


----------



## David Parker (Jan 1, 2013)

Gonna make them put it in the basket, Snap!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck You Hairy Dawgs!!!

WOOF... WOOF... WOOF...

*V*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2013)

Sic 'em doggies !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2013)

Go Dawgs let's end the two year bowl skid!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

Woof.        Gooooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

How bout the guy telling Chuck Dowdle to get off the field.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

Go Murray. Go Go Go!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

Must be a slippery ball. Go 2 points.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Should of been six! Go dawgs


----------



## bsanders (Jan 1, 2013)

i think they put the lotion on the field, instead of the skin!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Football!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Big lynch, td dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

Goobs..... CMR is hacked about Sumpin.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

You gotta be kidding me.....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my...


----------



## Sylvan (Jan 1, 2013)

uh oh 14-9 Nebraska


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

Ouch! 2 interception turnovers by UGA QB in the 1st Qtr. with 4+ min. left.  Hope the dawgs can straighten out their problems quickly or else risk getting beat up by Nebraska.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Murray. Go Go Go!



Let's throw a screen to a guy on the ground. UGA can't and never will be able to do the little things under CMR. CMR mad at eh refs as usual instead of the poor play by the team.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

That's more like it!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Woo hoo...  Td!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

Great way for UGA to answer on their 1st play with a 75-yard touchdown to take the lead back.  Confidence restored now once again.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Might be a barnes burner!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good game here.  Good luck to the dawgs!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Great way for UGA to answer on their 1st play with a 75-yard touchdown to take the lead back.  Confidence restored now once again.



That didn't help! :/


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody see that football the holder messed up. Looked like it was used in the original bowl game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

Hut2 said:


> That didn't help! :/



Yep, almost. 

Another UGA score for their largest lead of the game.  Hope this don't jinx the dawgs again though.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Our run defense, kills me!


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 1, 2013)

That one hurts.   Time to get our stuff together.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

This game going just like i thought it was going to.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

We are stinkin it up....... Penalties are back in full force...... I thought we corrected that.......


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe we can just outscore them.


----------



## turk2di (Jan 1, 2013)

A defensive co-coordinator's nightmare!


----------



## turk2di (Jan 1, 2013)

%*#@*& field goal kickers!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok who thought he would make that FG?   I know I didn't!!


----------



## turk2di (Jan 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok who thought he would make that FG?   I know I didn't!!


Im from Ky & have no clue about the kicker...sorry tho that he missed it..i am from SEC country so im pulling for the Gators...Its a really entertaining game don't you think?


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll be glad to see some of these defensive guys move on next year!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

1/2 Time...

Good game!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

CMR sees two good football teams getting after it. I guess he's pleased with the performance.


----------



## Michaelp (Jan 1, 2013)

riprap said:


> CMR sees two good football teams getting after it. I guess he's plea
> sed with the performance.



I heard him say that and had to laugh...he acts like a spectator enjoying a sunny day.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Did malcolm get hurt on the kickoff return? Sure need him!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2013)

How'd you guys like that punt on NU's side of the field when UGA had 4th and less than a yd and NU had not stopped the wildcat yet.  That allowed NU to get the ball back and the UGA defense is horrible.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 1, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> How'd you guys like that punt on NU's side of the field when UGA had 4th and less than a yd and NU had not stopped the wildcat yet.  That allowed NU to get the ball back and the UGA defense is horrible.



I about slammed the TV when we did that! Not like it was the SEC title game.... Same old same old!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> I about slammed the TV when we did that! Not like it was the SEC title game.... Same old same old!



Maybe you should go bow hunting! 
No seriously, I feel the frustration & pain.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

Hut2 said:


> Did malcolm get hurt on the kickoff return? Sure need him!



Sorry but the coach said on TV they do not talk about injuries.  It sure did sound negative.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Malcom won't return for remainder of game im hearing. Darnit! He showed no signs of injury after kickoff but, apparently something happened.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

Team Stat Comparisons in the Box Score are fairly even but Nebraska seems to have the edge on most of the important figures.  It should be interesting what adjustments both teams made at halftime that I expect will lead to a lower scoring 2nd half, but it ought to continue being a good competitive game if both teams can eliminate most of their mistakes from the 1st half.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2013)

Sloppy...


----------



## bsanders (Jan 1, 2013)

don't like the way the d is looking on this drive. i agree this looks like the early season team. and uga needs to make it the top priority to find the best kicker in the country. missed kicks have hurt us bad this year. we should clone bennett or walsh.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Game of the day!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oops...


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm glad I'm in an airport and not watching this on TV.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

we suck

lol

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 1, 2013)

Nebraska came to play. We came to go to Disney World!!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

If our offense doesn't have a long time consuming drive , our defense will fold. They are getting gased! Come on dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> we suck
> 
> lol
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



This^^^^^^^^^^

Go Dawgs.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Go Dawgs.



well,I'm just going by what I'm seeing


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Great pass & score!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a Football Game!!!

WOOF... WOOF... WOOF...

Go Dawgs!!!  

*V*


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 1, 2013)

Our defense is freaking embarrassing!


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 1, 2013)

Win or Lose , Ga. needs to send Grantham back to the NFL, he sux as a DC!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> well,I'm just going by what I'm seeing



I really hope Uga wins. I won't be able to stand all be whining by brown, riff raff and Charlie if they loose.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

BowChilling said:


> Our defense is freaking embarrassing!



we have 4 people on the line,we are not going to stop the run like that


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2013)

Good game!!  So is the Mich.-S.C. game!!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looked like fumble to me, and we need it.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I really hope Uga wins. I won't be able to stand all be whining by brown, riff raff and Charlie if they loose.



hope is all we have.......


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Uh oh*

Miss. St. down and not feeling good about UGA or USCe. Neb. and Mich. starting to dominate. 

SEC could easily be 1-4. 

Thank goodness for Vandy.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 1, 2013)

CMR is nuts for saying being the most penalized team does not bother him. Nebraska has at least 14 points due to personal foul penalties!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2013)

Resica said:


> Good game!!  So is the Mich.-S.C. game!!



Watching these games proves these conferences are not near as far apart as many believe. It pains me to say but Michigan is only going to get better and better with this current coaching staff and the way he keeps recruiting Ohio.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 1, 2013)

Lynch has been a bonehead today too!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautimus catch marshall!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Watching these games proves these conferences are not near as far apart as many believe. It pains me to say but Michigan is only going to get better and better with this current coaching staff and the way he keeps recruiting Ohio.



I just like watching good football games!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally explained why the ball looks so worn when Nebraska is on offense.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone see the play Clowney just made in the other game on ESPN.  Incredible.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone see the play Clowney just made in the other game on ESPN.  Incredible.



Monster hit!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone see the play Clowney just made in the other game on ESPN.  Incredible.



Yea, I watched it live and it was awesome. One of the best defensive plays I have ever seen. These games have been great today with some fantastic plays.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Eating the clock, sweet!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nebraska can not catch...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Or throw...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2013)

Way to represent Dawgs! 

WOOF... WOOF... WOOF...

*V*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2013)

Good win for UGA, and congrats on new school & bowl records for QB Murray. Dawg defense made the adjustments needed to limit Nebraska scoring in the 2nd half.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dawgs hung in there! Yessir.........


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2013)

Whew!!!

They pulled it out to go 2-1 over Big10.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2013)

Good game!!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2013)

Just love these arm chair quarter backs jump ship when a few bad things happen then get back on when the ship rights itself good game Dogs knew you could pull it out


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2013)

poohbear said:


> Just love these arm chair quarter backs jump ship when a few bad things happen then get back on when the ship rights itself good game Dogs knew you could pull it out



Isn't that the truth!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2013)

Both games were fun to watch. The UM/uSC game was one of the best bowl games I've seen in awhile. uSC had to pull off a 4th and 3 to keep game winning drive alive.


----------



## Horns (Jan 1, 2013)

It wasn't pretty, but it was a "W." It feels good to win.


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2013)

Both were good games -UGA showed a lot of heart - both games were very entertaining - the hit by  Clowney in the USC game was awesome!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry I had to leave.  Had to cook for my boys ROTC group today.   Glad to see our Dawgs got their rectal cranial procedure squared away.... Had me worried ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2013)

Good game Dawgs. Way to represent.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 1, 2013)

No armchair QB here, just a fan of the SEC. My team is at home watching on tv and will most likely be there for a while.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

poohbear said:


> Just love these arm chair quarter backs jump ship when a few bad things happen then get back on when the ship rights itself good game Dogs knew you could pull it out



Nobody jumping ship. I want to see the Dawgs win as much as any other UGA fan. I just want a better performance from all these guys that are suppose to be NFL material. A little better team (like South Carolina this year) take advantage of the mistakes that we had early in the game and take you out of the game. Big plays got it done today, but you can't always count on those.


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 1, 2013)

As bad as I wanted to see Nebraska win (or any other team that plays GA) I knew they would not. I had seen Neb play a few times earlier and I knew they are turnover machine and shoot themselves in the foot when it counts and they did nothing to change that reputation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good game Dawgs. Way to represent.



X 2


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

poohbear said:


> Just love these arm chair quarter backs jump ship when a few bad things happen then get back on when the ship rights itself good game Dogs knew you could pull it out



I have been on this ship for 50 years. I call them like I see them and I have seen the Dawgs under achieve more than I have seen them over achieve. But I will always pull for them cause they are the Dawgs and I luv em.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have been on this ship for 50 years. I call them like I see them and I have seen the Dawgs under achieve more than I have seen them over achieve. But I will always pull for them cause they are the Dawgs and I luv em.



 Tell'em Charlie


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have been on this ship for 50 years. I call them like I see them and I have seen the Dawgs under achieve more than I have seen them over achieve. But I will always pull for them cause they are the Dawgs and I luv em.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

Love the way Shawn Williams mixed it up with Martinez all day long. (even though he could take it).  Williams really has a mean streak


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 1, 2013)

Charlie, that Bama avatar looks good on you. I hope that you will continue to wear it thru 2013.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

poohbear said:


> Just love these arm chair quarter backs jump ship when a few bad things happen then get back on when the ship rights itself good game Dogs knew you could pull it out



I will stand by what I said....the DAWGS sucked in this game,we should have killed this team.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I will stand by what I said....the DAWGS sucked in this game,we should have killed this team.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Glad y'all won. You are always welcome to roll with the tide on to number 16 next year. Hoping we can get Charlie and Quack to jump on as well.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Glad y'all won. You are always welcome to roll with the tide on to number 16 next year. Hoping we can get Charlie and Quack to jump on as well.



Don't do it. He's just another new bama fan that wants others to come on board to make him feel like a veteran.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Charlie, that Bama avatar looks good on you. I hope that you will continue to wear it thru 2013.



Bring me a couple a dozen softshell crabs and we will dicuss this issue.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Glad y'all won. You are always welcome to roll with the tide on to number 16 next year. Hoping we can get Charlie and Quack to jump on as well.



I will stay with my DAWGS!!.....

GO!!DAWGS!!

and hope BAMA rolls ND!


----------

